# perceptol entwicklungszeit



## caimattiolo (18. Oktober 2003)

hallo,

arbeite erstmals mit perceptol und finde auf der verpackung die angaben zur möglichkeit, mehrere filme mit der selben lösung zu entwicklen, widersprüchlich. kann ich nun 5 stück 120er filme darin entwicklen oder muß ich beim zweiten film 10% der zeit addieren etc., tja: vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen,

danke caimattiolo


----------



## bildermensch (19. Oktober 2003)

*verlängerung*

hallo,

wenn du die Filme nacheinander entwickelst, solltest du die 10 % zugeben; wenn Du die fünf gleichzeitig in einer großen Dose entwickelst, reichen wahrscheinlich 15-20% Zeitzugabe aus...

gruss vom

bildermensch


----------

